# Comet



## Yob (18/4/13)

> A rare US grown hop, originally bred for its bittering characteristics. Said to have character similar to wild American hops that are "objectionable to some brewers".





> Dank and herbal smelling. Has some citrus notes to it, but it's just.... well... smells like weed





> Bittering Hop with a unique Wild American aroma, and wonderful zesty grapefruit, lemon, and orange notes. This hop is a great balance between grassy and citrusy flavors.
> 
> Typical Brewing Style: Ale and Lagers.
> 
> Possible Substitution: Galena


*MOD: *Post edited by Lord Raja Goomba I, to ensure all hop descriptions are at the start of each topic. Original Post below:

Not been discussed here before, there is little on the Net about them but what I could dig up seems promising.

"Bought a pound last year and it was my favorite hop. Hoping that pellets get released by HD soon. Made a comet only pale ale and the flavor is straight grapefruit juice. I mean strong ruby red juice. The dankness really didn't come through with dry hopping, just grapefruit. If you're a grapefruit fan then rock it hard and don't be afraid, otherwise use sparingly with other citrus hops because it's pretty intense. Currently conditioning a comet dry hopped sour that's got the same grapefruit flavor. I'm a fan."

from >HERE< 

Im thinking that because they are not available here I am going to have to import some, at least a few Oz's just to try them myself.. they sound right up my alley

 :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bridges (18/4/13)

Grapefruit and pineapple. Sounds great to me too, be sure to let us know how it goes.


----------



## hoppy2B (18/4/13)

Sounds like a pretty standard American 'C' hop. I read on one site everyone whinging about getting sick of grapefruit because that was all they ever got. I assume that a bit of citrus combined with some IBU equals grapefruit.
I get something similar out of my dwarfs h34r: with a leaning toward passionfruit.


----------



## Yob (18/4/13)

gosh.. well I wont bother with anything new then...

<_<

Ed: what site were you reading that on?


----------



## hoppy2B (19/4/13)

http://www.yakimavalleyhops.com/product_p/hopscomet3.htm

G'day Yob,
Might have been the same site you have linked to above. If I recall, I may have been reading up on Columbus.



Comet are described as having wild notes, citrus fruit and lemon grass. Sounds nice, I'm a fan of C hops and American wild hops seem to lead the way in that regard. :chug:


----------



## danestead (21/7/14)

Had the comet single hop ipa by brew dog the other night. When I can get my hands on some of this stuff fresh I'll b a happy man! Delicious.


----------



## stakka82 (21/7/14)

Yeah I had that beer the other night too. Good, but not the best of a great series. I felt it was very similar to other c hops.


----------



## stakka82 (21/7/14)

I thought exp 366 was the best... One of the best beers I have had in a long time.


----------



## Spiesy (21/7/14)

danestead said:


> Had the comet single hop ipa by brew dog the other night. When I can get my hands on some of this stuff fresh I'll b a happy man! Delicious.


I thought it was decent.

But the EXP366 one I _really_ liked. It has been commercially released as "Equinox". Been trying to hunt it down, might not be available locally until next crop (which should only be a few months off).


----------



## danestead (21/7/14)

Exp366 is the only one I didn't have. Bummer


----------



## Spiesy (21/7/14)

Was my favourite, then a few rungs down the ladder: Comet, Amarillo and whatever the other one was.

With 366/Equinox I had all the fruit of an American "C" hop, balanced with some dank/resin. For a single hop, it was complex and self-complimentary.

I have been on the hunt for it since!


----------



## Samuel Adams (25/7/14)

I also had the Brewdog Comet IPA & I was blown away by the fruitiness of this hop.
I couldn't pick an exact type of fruit it tasted like, maybe lychee or similar. I didn't get huge grapefruit from it.

Unlike stakka & Spiesy it was my favourite of the 4 pack (they were all good though)


----------

